# Community > Resource Library >  Cartridge ID Resources

## ocium

Just some stuff I've tripped over in my quest to catalogue cartridges I thought might be useful for others (If there's any interest, I'll add info as I find it).

SAAMI and C.I.P. chamber specs: https://www.tmtpages.com/draw/Ultima...s100.htm#SAAMI

Table of handgun and rifle cartridges: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_...fle_cartridges
Complete List of all Calibers of Ammo Ever Made: https://www.ammoandguncollector.com/p/rimfire.html

Cartridge Identification & Resources: Heads

AFTE Headstamp Guide: https://afte.org/resources/headstamp-guide
IAA Headstamp Codes: Headstamp Codes - International Ammunition Association

----------


## muzza

Books are good - but cartridge reference books are expensive.

Get yourself a copy of "Cartridges of the World" as a start , and build from there

----------


## canross

Love the pictures you posted - would make great glossy posters!

New 16th edition of COTW is out now as well - seems to be some variation in price so you might be able to find someone selling with a promo deal.

----------


## muzza

Be aware that COTW is not the collectors Bible. It is an entry-level , general information book with many errors from previous editions , that the editors cant be arsed correcting .

But as a general , go-to book for easy referance its a fine starting point.

----------


## ocium

> Love the pictures you posted - would make great glossy posters!
> 
> New 16th edition of COTW is out now as well - seems to be some variation in price so you might be able to find someone selling with a promo deal.


You can buy the 36" x 24" posters from Chamber It (formerly Cartridge Comparison Guide); https://www.chamberit.com/collection...rs-ammo-charts
20 NZD per poster + combined shipping 37 NZD
or through their storefront on Amazon; https://www.amazon.com/s?me=A1EYIUAD...=ATVPDKIKX0DER
18 NZD per poster + shipping 33 NZD (+ 2 NZD for each additional poster ordered)

Best price I could find for CotW was on TradeMe;
https://www.trademe.co.nz/books/nonf...712d67b47f-001

----------


## ocium

Just stumbled upon a cool page that shows cross sections of cartridges; no good for visual identification, thought I'd share it anyway; https://www.ar15.com/ammo/project/Ammo_Cross_Sections/

I'm working on a quick guide for helping to ID cartridges by way of meplat/nose profile and casing type. Not really useful in itself, but I'm hopeful it will give folks who are trying to ID the terminology to ask the folks in the know what the cartridge they are trying to ID is.

----------


## Cordite

Attachment 122194

Look at how ze Britishers love ze paper patched boolitz.

----------


## zimmer

I have a copy of The Handloaders Guide To Cartridge Conversions, 3rd edition, 607 pages.
It is not the complete guide and contains the odd error. 
It is mainly centered around on how to form extinct cartridges from other available cartridges.
It is good as a reference though as there is a drawing of every catridge and a brief history plus original performances.

https://www.amazon.com/Handloaders-M.../dp/0883171368

https://www.amazon.com/Handloaders-M...HRNGDTPFHGCE6X

You will probably find there is no one shop stop book.

----------


## canross

> You can buy the 36" x 24" posters from Chamber It (formerly Cartridge Comparison Guide); https://www.chamberit.com/collection...rs-ammo-charts
> 20 NZD per poster + combined shipping 37 NZD
> or through their storefront on Amazon; https://www.amazon.com/s?me=A1EYIUAD...=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 18 NZD per poster + shipping 33 NZD (+ 2 NZD for each additional poster ordered)
> 
> Best price I could find for CotW was on TradeMe;
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/books/nonf...712d67b47f-001


Got mine from book depository in the UK for $38 NZD shipped, but once I bought it the price jumped to $56 shipped.... maybe was a one off promo or error? It also hasn't arrived yet, so maybe that's why it was cheap  :Grin: 






> I have a copy of The Handloaders Guide To Cartridge Conversions, 3rd edition, 607 pages.
> It is not the complete guide and contains the odd error. 
> It is mainly centered around on how to form extinct cartridges from other available cartridges.
> It is good as a reference though as there is a drawing of every catridge and a brief history plus original performances.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Handloaders-M.../dp/0883171368
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Handloaders-M...HRNGDTPFHGCE6X
> 
> You will probably find there is no one shop stop book.


Very neat! Never realised these books existed, thank you for listing them!

Is the 2011 an improvement over the 1987 version, or are they simply different in terms of content?

----------

